# Instructions for Boston Butt



## kryinggame (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going to a party this weekend and want to amaze everyone with a Boston Butt. I got the following recipe from Jeff, the smoke whisperer. Gents, please let me know if I'm accurate or if there's anything that I've neglected:

1 - Get an 8 lb bone in butt, rub it down mustard and then apply Jeff's secret rub and then

     place it overnight in the fridge;

2 - Smoke at 225 degrees. Assuming that I smoke 1.5 hours per pound, the 8 pound

     shoulder will require about 12 hours in the smoker;

3 - *HERE'S A QUESTION, AT 140 DEGREES DO I WRAP THE MEAT IN ALUMINUM *

*      FOIL AND THEN KEEP IT SMOKING UNTIL IT REACHES 200 DEGREES OR DO I *

*      KEEP THE MEAT SMOKING UNWRAPPED UNTIL IT REACHES 200 DEGREES?*

4 - At 200 degrees, pull it from the smoker and let the meat rest for 45 minutes or so (wrapped), then shred.

Also, I own a AMNPS. Please advise which pellets i should that will give the best flavor.

Finally, I hope Todd is reading this and can chime in with advice. Since I'll be smoking for 12 hours, should I fill all three levels of the AMNPS?

Gents, please let me know if I'm missing out on anything?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2011)

You have a Choice...Foiling at 165*F(temp I use) then back in the smoker, no smoke needed just 225*F Heat, to 200*...holds moisture and speed the cook time some, but soft Bark....OR...Smoke the Whole time with Smoke at 225*F all the way to 200*F...will take slightly longer but if you are a Bark Hound...You will get a lot more Smokey Crisp Bark...The rest is a GOOD plan...JJ


----------



## tom c (Dec 6, 2011)

Here are two great post you should read.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/57139/basic-pulled-pork-smoke

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/49892/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork

*With the finishing sauce will you will amaze everyone!!!*


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey all, thanks for the advice. I can't wait to get it started.

By the way, does anyone ever inject the meat with any marinades prior to smoking? Just to add extra flavor.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2011)

First time go for a PORK flavor...Injecting can come later when you have some experience...If anything goes wrong you can turn injected PP into a Bacteria Sammie!...JJ


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 7, 2011)

CJ, thanks for the advice.

I'm looking at the smoker now and have a few more questions:

1 - Assuming that I'm going to smoke a Boston Butt, should the vent be open or closed; 

2 - Do I need to use the water bowl;

3 - Do I need the Wood Chip Holder. I'm going to be using an AMNPS. Or, since I'm using the AMNPS, should I remove the wood chip holder during the smoking period;

4 - If I used an aluminum dish pan as a drip plate, will it block the smoke?

5 - Finally, once the meat reaches 165 internal temperature,should I remove the AMNPS from the smoker so that the meat doesn't get over smoked?

I'm out of vodka and out of questions, so thank you all!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2011)

kryinggame said:


> CJ, thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm looking at the smoker now and have a few more questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## bobbygee (Dec 7, 2011)

CJ, thanks for the advice.

I'm looking at the smoker now and have a few more questions:

1 - Assuming that I'm going to smoke a Boston Butt, should the vent be open or closed;*  The AMNPS needs plenty of air so,fully open*.

2 - Do I need to use the water bowl; *Yes,but you dont have to put water in it.It's mainly used for a heat shield so you dont have any hot spots*.

3 - Do I need the Wood Chip Holder. I'm going to be using an AMNPS. Or, since I'm using the AMNPS, should I remove the wood chip holder during the smoking period;

 *Keep it in but pull out about an inch or so for more air. It's also needed becasue the bottom reflects the heat from the heating coil..*

4 - If I used an aluminum dish pan as a drip plate, will it block the smoke?* Nope.Infact I use a pan to catch the drippings and when the meats temp hits 165,I place the meat in the drip pan and wrap with foil.*

5 - Finally, once the meat reaches 165 internal temperature,should I remove the AMNPS from the smoker so that the meat doesn't get over smoked? *In my opinion,no such thing as too much smoke but, if the meat is wrapped it will not be receiving anymore smoke ,so you'll be wasting your pellets.Pull er out.*

I'm out of vodka and out of questions, so thank you all!

*Have fun smoking! You'll definetly WOW your guests.*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 7, 2011)

What these Guys said!...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well it sounds and looks like you got some good info. Now go out there and smoke your butt and don't forget to take some Q-veiw.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 7, 2011)

I foil and take it to 205...

Plenty of bark so dont worry about foiling...

Craig

My last butt..oct.


----------



## venture (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope I am not doubling up on any of the great advice here.  1 1/2 hours per LB is a very rough estimate.  Mine usually take longer.  Leave yourself plenty of time.  When foiled, wrapped in towels and in an empty cooler, it will hold for hours if you finish early.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

